# Wii #0336 - Battalion Wars 2 (USA)



## shaunj66 (Oct 31, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0394^^


----------



## sekhu (Oct 31, 2007)

so it's finally here but is it any good? And how many players online is it?


----------



## stok3d (Oct 31, 2007)

anyone tested this bad boy with WiiKEy?


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 31, 2007)

Connection error   Its galaxy all over again!

Will dl soon + give full report w/ wiikey.


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed that my copy shows up in my mailbox early next week


----------



## Algot (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Fingers crossed that my copy shows up in my mailbox early next week



You have a NTSC Wii? coz the PAL release isin't until 25 January?
or have I missed somthing?


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 31, 2007)

Once I get my new TV I'll buy this


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 31, 2007)

Well it seems this game has the same protection as mario galaxy.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Well it seems this game has the same protection as mario galaxy.



lol you serious?


----------



## Cjuub (Oct 31, 2007)

Tried on PAL Wiikey 1.9B. Wii at 3.1E.
No brickblocker.

Shows up in Wii menu, black screen after start. No error message like Mario.
Doesn't contain any update.

-Not working on PAL


----------



## platypusrme427 (Oct 31, 2007)

REally>? Damn, that sucks, yet again.....


----------



## stok3d (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Well it seems this game has the same protection as mario galaxy.



and you heard that where? exactly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




game looks fun though.


----------



## jimmyjam (Oct 31, 2007)

It would make sense.


----------



## Houou (Oct 31, 2007)

BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWii


how is this game?


----------



## sekhu (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Well it seems this game has the same protection as mario galaxy.
> 
> 
> Source?
> ...


 Source from a member of BC forums


----------



## NiGHtS (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(CUBEpro @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Tried on PAL Wiikey 1.9B. Wii at 3.1E.
> No brickblocker.
> 
> Shows up in Wii menu, black screen after start. No error message like Mario.
> ...



NOOOOOO!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was so looking forward to this...


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(CUBEpro @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> -Not working on PAL



ouch, that's gotta suck, it would be released in europe till next year the earliest.


----------



## fldash (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/935183.asp


----------



## Killakae (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(CUBEpro @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Tried on PAL Wiikey 1.9B. Wii at 3.1E.
> No brickblocker.
> 
> Shows up in Wii menu, black screen after start. No error message like Mario.
> ...



is your language on English?


----------



## Disco (Oct 31, 2007)

well, if this ntsc version doesn't have smg protection, pal version would have it  100% N have a lot of time to implement it...


----------



## mikagami (Oct 31, 2007)

Works great on d2ckey.  Fun little game so far, might post more impressions later.


----------



## Cjuub (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CUBEpro @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Tried on PAL Wiikey 1.9B. Wii at 3.1E.
> ...



Yes.
60Hz for that matter too.


----------



## Hisi (Oct 31, 2007)

Have you tried 50hz?


----------



## nWorulezzz (Oct 31, 2007)

tryed Wii Regionfree also??


----------



## shineget (Oct 31, 2007)

Didn't work on pal for me either. wiikey 1.9b, wii 3.1e.

shows on wii menu but goes to black screen when selected.


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Algot @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Fingers crossed that my copy shows up in my mailbox early next week
> ...


Yup, NTSC Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Swedes only:* För jak er smart hest


----------



## nilsk123 (Oct 31, 2007)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! my most anticipated game since wii launch, and it doesn't work on pal


----------



## dreassica (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(CUBEpro @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Tried on PAL Wiikey 1.9B. Wii at 3.1E.
> No brickblocker.
> 
> Shows up in Wii menu, black screen after start. No error message like Mario.
> ...




If it doesn't contain any update, why am I getting a msg it wants to do an update when i go into disc channel then?


----------



## poarno (Oct 31, 2007)

Somebody tried 480P on PAL?


----------



## Cjuub (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(dreassica @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CUBEpro @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Tried on PAL Wiikey 1.9B. Wii at 3.1E.
> ...



No idea, doesn't happen to me.


----------



## dreassica (Oct 31, 2007)

Well it does here, im on wiiboss flashed with yaosm 1.8, although I doubt that has anything to do with this.
You don'tr happen to have done a ntsc update on your pal wii before right? Or the 15% update abort trick.


----------



## stok3d (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(dreassica @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CUBEpro @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Tried on PAL Wiikey 1.9B. Wii at 3.1E.
> ...



maybe he updated with smg already and it's the same one on bw2


----------



## Cjuub (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(dreassica @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Well it does here, im on wiiboss flashed with yaosm 1.8, although I doubt that has anything to do with this.
> You don'tr happen to have done a ntsc update on your pal wii before right? Or the 15% update abort trick.



I have the NTSC updates for Super Paper Mario and Metroid Prime 3. Suppose it could be that.


----------



## dreassica (Oct 31, 2007)

Must be it, I never bothered with that, so thsi game definitely has update on disc.


----------



## Timmy!!& (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(dreassica @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Well it does here, im on wiiboss flashed with yaosm 1.8, although I doubt that has anything to do with this.
> You don'tr happen to have done a ntsc update on your pal wii before right? Or the 15% update abort trick.


So, it's working on your PAL system?
Please post your wii settings (Tv mode, console language, firmware version)!!

/me wants to play


----------



## azhp (Oct 31, 2007)

Anyone test with WiiFree/YAOSM on NTSC?  Left my console back home, can't test till tomorrow. =x


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow it must suck to live outside of the U.S. or Japan when you're a gamer...my condolences Europeans.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 31, 2007)

Well not morebloody excuses for wiikey, we need the update NOW


----------



## dreassica (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Timmy!!! @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dreassica @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it does here, im on wiiboss flashed with yaosm 1.8, although I doubt that has anything to do with this.
> ...




That "Well it does here" was about it  wanting to update here. I don't intend to let it update or do the 10% metroid prime 3 trick. I suspect it won't boot anyway.


----------



## Timmy!!& (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(dreassica @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Timmy!!! @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dreassica @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> ...


Ok, my bad...


----------



## Seraph (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(PainToad @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Well not morebloody excuses for wiikey, we need the update NOW


I believe it still works with Wiikey, so we don't really need the update now.(it'd be great if they released it though)


----------



## xflash (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> *Swedes only:* För jak er smart hest


so you're a smart horse? and whats up with the horse mathematics?

anyway been really looking forward to this game since i really liked the GC version im sure this will be good too and if what you guys say is correct this does not work on pal wii's right?

and by the way Post 1000th


----------



## dohmer (Oct 31, 2007)

Works great on my NTSC Wii with Wiikey. Must say, pretty good game.


----------



## kristijan08 (Oct 31, 2007)

I think anything about SMG protection can be ruled out. It just doesn't work region free. So there you go. NTSC owners rejoice. PAL owners we will just have to wait


----------



## PainToad (Oct 31, 2007)

So it works with PAL Wiikey, so long as u have done the metriod 10% update trick?


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > *Swedes only:* För jak er smart hest
> ...


I am! And that formula was just something I put together so that I could throw it in the face of every Swed who cries about a game that sees the light in the US but still won't show up in Europe for some time


----------



## LOTG (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(PainToad @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> So it works with PAL Wiikey, so long as u have done the metriod 10% update trick?



No it DOESN'T work on pal on any combination. At least thats what I make out of it.


----------



## kristijan08 (Oct 31, 2007)

yep. the way you read this thread it doesn't work. someone said something about "same protection as smg" but thats bs cause another wiikey owner on here got it to work on NTSC. all PAL does is load the title screen, then go black. This is a token sign of the region free not working. 

Game doesn't work on PAL. Lets end this here, and have some actual discussions/thoughts about the game! If i can't play it now, at least let me experience it through someone else!


----------



## pitoui (Oct 31, 2007)

Someone please post up a mini review as I havn't even played it on the GC. Since I won't be playing it any time soon I really want to know what Im missing out on. Thanks


----------



## fldash (Nov 1, 2007)

Just played the first mission and then went online for a co-op mission.  First impression?  It sucks.  But I'll give it another shot at some point.  Won't be purchasing anytime soon.

I dislike the auto-aim / lock-on system.  The game just feels weak to me, no other way to describe it at this point.  I think they need to choose, either RTS or FPS, because combining the two on a system with the capabilities of the Wii isn't working out.  

I was really looking forward to this game too...


----------



## Leoking (Nov 1, 2007)

So..Works on NTSC-JP??


----------



## aligborat69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Its very strange that Battalion Wars 2 doesnt work on PAL, but anyway, theres not that long to wait for a PAL release, its out 25th January 2008.


----------



## Critical_Impact (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(aligborat69 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Its very strange that Battalion Wars 2 doesnt work on PAL, but anyway, theres not that long to wait for a PAL release, its out 25th January 2008.



You call that a short wait?


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 1, 2007)

Every release we have 90% of the posts regarding whether they work on PAL...can the released groups post these in the nfo ahead of time?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Every release we have 90% of the posts regarding whether they work on PAL...can the released groups post these in the nfo ahead of time?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree... But I see a major problem with this. I'm sure the release groups will largely be from the region they are releasing for, so how would they know if it works on another region's console.

This could be easily solved by simply having a status box on the release news page for each release. Kinda like raw dump but for region compatibility!

Eg, for release XXX (NTSC-U): Working on NTSC-J, Not working PAL etc...

Until it is confirmed, just a question mark so everyone can tell immediately if compatibility is known, and if so what the compatibility is! In cases where is ambiguous or conditional, then a link to the wiki!

One sure way to end all this "working on PAL?" business...


----------



## kristijan08 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Every release we have 90% of the posts regarding whether they work on PAL...can the released groups post these in the nfo ahead of time?Â
> ...



i've always thought this was the best idea to approach the problem. it could be a possibility when users are allowed to post their own release information, as stated on gbatemps 5th birthday!


----------



## osirisFIVE (Nov 1, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS FRIKKIN' YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Never heard of this release group though.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you think that the wiikey update thats supposed to come soon will fix the region problem, or are we stuck till early next year?


----------



## ChrisRX (Nov 1, 2007)

Definitely won't fix it.  The current random incompatibility is most likely due to some of the firmware so drive mods wouldn't be able to do anything.


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Wow it must suck to live outside of the U.S. or Japan when you're a gamer...my condolences Europeans.


the situation has greatly improved for gamers in the last 5 years, thanks to being able to play NTSC games on most PAL consoles...

but seriously...how could anyone shed tears for this game when Zack & Wiki was just released and the Mario Galaxy release is just around the corner?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it must have been ages since I've been _less_ hyped for a Nintendo game...


----------



## aligborat69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Now that the Wiikey 1.9G update is out and confirmed working on SMG, has anyone got 5mins to try Batallion Wars 2 again on PAL to see if this update has helped, its a long shot, but might have fixed more than just Galaxy!

I would test, but wont be home for another 7 hours!


----------



## benbjo (Nov 1, 2007)

I dont believe BWii had any copy protection?


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 1, 2007)

This sucks, over 60 posts and most of them were people asking _over and over_ again if it works on PAL, with or without update and in every different trick combination.
I'm sooo out of here.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





By the way, the game looked very interesting from the trailer I saw.


----------



## TheVirus (Nov 1, 2007)

Very fun game. I thought it was going to be like Advance Wars for the DS (main menu graphics looked like it with the tanks and such). I was very happy to see it's a Third Person Shooter with squad commanding abilities. Graphically, it's impressive and gameplay wise it's a winner. BWii 2 is very entertaining, though the little speeches the emperors give are quite annoying and stop gameplay. They aren't as bad once you get past the prologue mission.

Very nice surprise for the Wii, controls are spot on excellent and prove that a FPS/TPS can be done properly. Next to Zelda, this is my favorite Wii title.


----------



## ConraDargo (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ARM73 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> This sucks, over 60 posts and most of them were people asking _over and over_ again if it works on PAL, with or without update and in every different trick combination.
> I'm sooo out of here....
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Actual game play is _rarely_ spoken of in this forum (Wii Releases, that is). You need to create a whole new topic in "Wii - Games & General discussion" if you want to discuss the game itself, it seems.


----------



## somon (Nov 1, 2007)

I know it's gonna be bore some of you, but I need to know, I've heard it worked with Freeregion on PAL Wii... So could somebody enlight me ^^ 
If someone succeeded on PAL thanks to tell us


----------



## Tylon (Nov 1, 2007)

Arr, I wanna play this so much! unfortunately I got no DVD:s left.


----------



## TheVirus (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Tylon @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Arr, I wanna play this so much! unfortunately I got no DVD:s left.Â



Yeah, I went out and bought some Maxell DVDs. Well worth it


----------



## DaveMode (Nov 2, 2007)

I just got around to playing this game and I think it's pretty sweet.  Does anyone know if online mode works?  I can go in and connect to people, but as soon as the game starts it says the "other user has disconnected".  Could this possibly be Nintendo knowing I'm using a backup and severing the connection?


----------



## shane1972 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry to ask the same question again but does this game work on a pal wii 3.1e with wiikey 1.9g?
Or do i have to do the mp3 trick or region free?
My son is keen to play this sorry.

Cheers Shane


----------



## kristijan08 (Nov 2, 2007)

this game had no protection. wiikey 1.9g doesnt change anything. And anyone that says they got it working on their PAL wii with any combination is talking out of their ass. It won't work with current region free methods. Its one of the ever increasingly new games that is NTSC only!


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 3, 2007)

Is it co-op?


----------



## scarecro99 (Nov 3, 2007)

I also got the update screen.... I patched it with regionfrii to PAL region 4 (didnt use brickblocker). I put it in my wii and when i clicked on the spinning cd box it came up with the message "Performing system update". I turned my console off straight away.

I made another copy with brickblocker but this didnt work (lock up black screen). Now this is a similar situation to MP3. I did the MP3 10% update trick for MP3 but i havent got the balls to do the same thing for BW2, though I am thinking that it will work (just like MP3 did).... My console is PAL and with 3.01E with wiikey 1.9b (ive done super paper mario and MP3)....
Has someone got the balls to do the MP3 trick? Also can someone tell me if i have patched the game with regionfrii will it do  a PAL firmware update or NTSC update (being an NTSC game)????

WHOS GOT THE BALLS?????


----------



## jhoff80 (Nov 3, 2007)

This is a very fun game, but its got one major issue.

The aiming reticule doesn't stand out from the background at all, and tends to blend in, making it entirely useless.  In fact sometimes you need to move it away from the enemy just to find it and then aim back at them.


----------



## ConraDargo (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(MrKuenning @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Is it co-op?
> 
> Co-op is included in multiplayer, yes. But you don't get to play the single player campaign per se - it's just a bunch of customized maps that has been designed for this particular mode.
> 
> ...


Yeah so I've heard and I think the lock-on feature was pretty uncalled for. I'm gonna try and enjoy the game as much as I can without _ever_ using it.


----------



## DaveMode (Nov 3, 2007)

So... Has anyone successfully gone online with this release... ever?

Just curious cause it didn't work for me.


----------



## scarecro99 (Nov 3, 2007)

I did the MP3 trick firstly to about 10% then the game didnt work, so i tried it again to about 50%... still no luck.
Im thinking that I may have to do the update... just like super paper mario (ive converted the region to region 4 PAL Australia) Can anyone help me? Nobody got any info on this. I really dont want to brick my wii


----------



## Selxis (Nov 4, 2007)

Maybe this has been brought up before but since it seems to have a similiar protection method as SMG did, have anyone tried with Wiikey 1.9g? I mean, if it fixes the SMG issue, it should take care of a similiar protection code like this one too.


----------



## sekhu (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Selxis @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Maybe this has been brought up before but since it seems to have a similiar protection method as SMG did, have anyone tried with Wiikey 1.9g? I mean, if it fixes the SMG issue, it should take care of a similiar protection code like this one too.



it does not use the same protection as SMG, it just doesn't work on pal


----------



## scarecro99 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yep i tried everything... regionfrii/no regionfrii/brickblocker/no brickblocker/MP3 trick/updating fully/50hz/60hz/480p/.... it just doent work on PAL (well i havent tried the wiikey 1.9g update - but i doubt it will work). I just got double channels for my troubles...


----------



## jhoff80 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(DaveMode @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> So... Has anyone successfully gone online with this release... ever?
> 
> Just curious cause it didn't work for me.



Worked great online for me, won the first skirmish I played.


----------



## topboy (Nov 4, 2007)

i didnt find the Co-op for the offline part of the game. I was only able to find the online version. Is there a offline Co-op anyways?


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 4, 2007)

For Counter Force its normal to work on pall but BWii is a different story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I wish Nintendo would make the Wii regionfree. If it was regionfree i wouldn’t buy a modchip but just import my games.


----------



## jhoff80 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(topboy @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> i didnt find the Co-op for the offline part of the game. I was only able to find the online version. Is there a offline Co-op anyways?



I think coop is only online.  Also, you apparently can't go through the entire campaign in co-op mode, but only a few special made maps.


----------



## maddk (Nov 4, 2007)

I've looked the whole topic and didn't find this info...
Does it work with wiikey ntsc-u, wiikey fw never beend updated, wii firmware 3.0u?


----------



## Serabii (Nov 7, 2007)

Same here...

can somebody confirm this game to a ntsc-u (3.1U) wiikey modded Wii?

my Wii is a USA updated frimware both Wiikey and Wii's firmware


----------



## MrMojo83 (Nov 10, 2007)

And for the first time in my life I made a coaster...thats what I get for not looking before burning...oh well cant wait for the PAL rel


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 10, 2007)

This game is sort of luck based it seems. I've only played online and I've won about half and lost about half. You just point and hit A a lot...


Also, It's a USA release of course it works on an NTSC-U console...


----------



## mluu510 (Nov 14, 2007)

i have ntsc-u wii with 3.1u update and wiifree 2.45. this game doesn't work. my wii don't even recognize the game on the channel screen. i inspected my game disc, it's a good copy. there must be some sort of protection on it.


----------



## mluu510 (Nov 17, 2007)

i figured it out myself. i used the wii brick blocker and the game works now.


----------



## linkjavier (Sep 14, 2008)

Que buen aporte!!! Gracias


----------

